# question about the nh 48x12 grid



## vettechjamie (Nov 29, 2010)

Ive been to their website http://www.48x12.com/home.shtml  and i cant seem to find any contact info to ask them and their rules dont mention this...

do you have to do a mountain jan through dec in one year or can u do a mountain 12 times over the course of time ???


Jamie


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 30, 2010)

You can take as much time as you want to complete it.


----------



## threecy (Nov 30, 2010)

vettechjamie said:


> can u do a mountain 12 times over the course of time ???



Indeed, over the course of time.  To date, no one has hiked the 48X12 in one year.  In fact, I don't think it's ever been attempted.

In fact, only a handful of people have even hiked all of the 48 in one single winter:  http://www.48in1winter.com/members3.php


----------

